# Vape From I-phone



## johan (12/2/14)

Who wants to vape from an i-Phone?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chop007 (12/2/14)

They will most likely charge you for the application, charge you for each time you refill and then charge you once again when you vape on it. My android vapes for me between breaths.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

That's awesome! I need one of dem! Just need to wait for my iPhone 5S upgrade!


----------



## Tornalca (12/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's awesome! I need one of dem! Just need to wait for my iPhone 5S upgrade!



@Rob Fisher and @vaalboy I think you need this. One for the boat. 


http://www.bluegrassvaporz.com/Pre-order-E-Lvt-mod100.htm

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> I think you need this. One for the boat.



OMG... there is so much I need! 

And this just made the list!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (12/2/14)

Dont know why, but that makes me think of star wars


----------



## Tornalca (12/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG... there is so much I need!
> 
> And this just made the list!
> 
> View attachment 1251



It becomes an obsession I want more than I need. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/2/14)

Aren't we all OCD?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

I think its cool that we all like the gear and want more
Not OCD at all
We need to try it all out. Its for testing purposes and is good for all mankind -)
Only kidding

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/14)

not OCD  CUD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Its for testing purposes and is good for all mankind -)



I'm with Silver on this one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

I want one!! Then I don't have to put my vape down when I want to comment on the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg (13/2/14)

Thats pretty cool man! To bad i have a proper phone and not a i-piece-o.... Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vaalboy (13/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> @Rob Fisher and @vaalboy I think you need this. One for the boat.



Looks awesome!


----------



## vaalboy (13/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG... there is so much I need



If your iphone dam test record is anything to go by, that e vlt better float


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> If your iphone dam test record is anything to go by, that e vlt better float



Hehehe... I am still waiting for the moment I'm vaping and I get a good hit and throw my ProTank II overboard... it is going to happen... it's just a matter of timing.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

And for the none fishermen the HIT I'm talking about is a good bass on the end of my line and normally any stinky would be thrown overboard to concentrate on the fish!


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

Pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

johanct said:


> Pics
> View attachment 1283


are these available for the S3 as well?


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> are these available for the S3 as well?



I've looked at the yt video and seems only for apple iphone 5, surely Chinese will jump in and doing similar for other smart phones if this becomes a big seller.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/14)

Spoke to my factory when they first launched said samsungs versions would be launching march/april 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/2/14)

Good News


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Spoke to my factory when they first launched said samsungs versions would be launching march/april
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Exciting news.. Cant wait


----------

